# Milo's not feeling well



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He's been sleeping in his bed all day and won't play with his toys and come over when I call him - which is so unlike him as he usually never stops running around the house! 

He looks so sad 

I will see how he is tomorrow and if he's still the same he's going to the vet.

Good thing is that he did eat all of his breakfast and his dinner and is drinking water!

This ever happen to anyone else' maltese?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Poor lil bugaboo.... sorry you're not feeling well, Milo but hope you are feeling much better SOON!!!

I wonder if he got into something and ate something that made him feel sick? Sometimes ours get like that after eating too much garden greenery, etc... can you hear if his tummy is gurgling (the give away)?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Orla, I am sorry to hear about Milo---I know it concerns you. I am glad you can get in to the vet so quickly w/him. Some things have to develop so just keep a close watch out. I will remember him in my prayers---and you.
hugs


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Eileen.

I don't think he has eaten anything he shouldn't have - but knowing Milo he may have managed to find something!

ETA - Thanks Sandi!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, poor Milo. I sure hope he's okay. In the winter I find Aolani sometimes just chills and doesn't seem to want to play much but does eat and drink so maybe Milo just needs a day. Perhaps he's trying to enjoy his retirment? I don't mean to make fun of the situation. I do hope that he is fine. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Johita said:


> Oh, poor Milo. I sure hope he's okay. In the winter I find Aolani sometimes just chills and doesn't seem to want to play much but does eat and drink so maybe Milo just needs a day. Perhaps he's trying to enjoy his retirment? I don't mean to make fun of the situation. I do hope that he is fine. Please keep us posted.


I'm sure he is okay - he's just worrying me a little :blush:

I would love if he was just enjoying his retirement! hehe!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla -- I'm so sorry that little Milo isn't feeling his best. I think that just like humans, fluffs sometimes just have "off" days and can't really explain why they don't feel their best. Sending prayers that it's nothing serious and that he's back to being his happy, playful self by tomorrow.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

When my doglets are acting out of sorts, I lay my ear right on top of their tummies and see if I hear gurgling (cuz if they've eaten something they shouldn't have it's usually when I don't see it)...if so, I will give them Pepto (although many suggest pepcid here). I usually fixes them back to right in no time. I hope it's nothing serious...please keep us posted...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Orla -- I'm so sorry that little Milo isn't feeling his best. I think that just like humans, fluffs sometimes just have "off" days and can't really explain why they don't feel their best. Sending prayers that it's nothing serious and that he's back to being his happy, playful self by tomorrow.


Thanks Lynn!




maltlovereileen said:


> When my doglets are acting out of sorts, I lay my ear right on top of their tummies and see if I hear gurgling (cuz if they've eaten something they shouldn't have it's usually when I don't see it)...if so, I will give them Pepto (although many suggest pepcid here). I usually fixes them back to right in no time. I hope it's nothing serious...please keep us posted...


I listened to his tummy and couldn't hear anything so don't think he has eaten anything bad, but thanks for the advice!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Orla, yes Max has those days and he is an indoor dog..but do watch out. Yes check for the gurgles..is he peeing and pooping okay? 

Give Milo kisses from me and Max. He is just such a wonderful dog..our boys are just so special...xxoo prayers and good those...keep us posted.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Orla, yes Max has those days and he is an indoor dog..but do watch out. Yes check for the gurgles..is he peeing and pooping okay?
> 
> Give Milo kisses from me and Max. He is just such a wonderful dog..our boys are just so special...xxoo prayers and good those...keep us posted.


ah, good to hear that other malts have had these days.
Yep, he is peeing and pooping normal!

Gave Milo a big kiss from you and Max!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no poor Milo! i hope he can get a good night's sleep and feel better in the morning.  

Let us know!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Get well soon, Milo!!! You're supposed to be living the good retired life, buddy!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Orla, I hope little Milo is feeling better tomorrow. Poor baby, maybe he just had a rough day Christmas shopping? Don't mean to make light of it either, just think you need some cheering up. Hugs for you.:hugging:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He might just have a little tummy trouble,try a little rice and boiled chicken and see if he eats. It's gentle to their systems. sometimes mine get that way,I'm sure they get into things I don't see,hard to keep an eye on 5 fluff at once,even if they're onleash to potty. They're always sniffing and licking something...

Hope Milo feels better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry that Milo isn't feeling well, Orla. Tyler's had those days. Sometimes he doesn't even want to eat and then the next day he's as right as rain. (what's that saying mean?) Anyway, sometimes it comes after a busy day either out and about or with a lot of company. Other times, it's just because...of nothing Hope Milo feels better tomorrow or sooner.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry that Milo isn't feeling well, hope he starts to perk up soon. Give him a kiss and hug from me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope little Milo is just having an 'off' day and will be feeling much better very soon!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug: hope Milo feels better soon! Yeager sleeps way more on some days than others, I guess puppies feel under the weather too!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Milo, I'm sorry you're not feeling up to par. Hope your tail is up and waggin' soon! :chili::chili:*


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Milo isn't feeling well. It's so sad when they are not themselves!! Sending healing thoughts his way and hope that he is feeling like himself tomorrow!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I do hope Milo pops back to his little self soon. Sending lots of good thoughts.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no! Poor Milo!

He's just been to the groomer's right. Maybe he picked up a little virus there. Have you taken his temperature?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orla -- Lacie gets like this every once in a while. She's not sick but very quiet. I never know why and she's always back to normal by the next day. Now if this was Tilly, I would know that she was SICK.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry hear Milo is not his normal self....Maybe he is just tired:blush:...Or just getting used to retired life:thumbsup:...Keep us posted Orla.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Orla I hope Milo is feeling better, give him kisses from awntie:smootch::heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hope milo is back to his normal self soon, dolce has had off days too. keep us posted i'll b praying for ur baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Orla, I hope Milo feels better tomorrow. Every once in a while, Snowball will have an off day. If Milo isn't feeling better in a day or so, then if it were me, I would check in with the vet. I'll check in for an update.

Please give Milo some hugs from me.:tender:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Awww, poor lil Milo! Since he's still eating and pooping ok, maybe he'll be back to normal in the morning. Hugs to Milo!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We hope Milo is feeling better!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Zoe & Jett have both had an 'off' day. I've not experienced it yet with Callie. Sometimes I think it can even be they are just still tired from a really long day or week. I hope he's back to his sweet self tomorrow. It is such a worry when they aren't themselves. Hugs to you both.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry about Milo! Casanova just had some sort of a virus thing...After 3 days, he is better now...I hope Milo feels better soon!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt gets "off" days as well.......almost looks like she is feeling down or bored. I find she gets like this when she spends time home alone or when she doesn't go outside as often.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How's little Milo doing today


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope lil Milo is back to himself by now :wub: 

Snowy & Crystal send him some puppy kisses. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am checking in on our little man as well! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Orla, how is Milo feeling today? Bailey had this happen once and I was SOOO worried (started a thread about it too). I figured out that the day before I had given him some Stella & Chewy patties for the first time and I probably gave him too much for it being his first time with anything raw (should have introduced it veeeery slowly). Poor guy just had a tummy ache. He was fine after a day, but I felt SO bad!!! 

Hope Milo is doing better today!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How's Milo feeling? Poor baby. Hope he feels better soon. Emma and Ben went to the groomers on Monday and Emma came home with a stuffed up nose. She has been snoring and wheezing. Gonna give it another day and see if it clears up. She is eating though and playing so I think it's just a cold. I pray Milo just is having an off day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub: Milo. . . Kitzi is missing you---please come out and play!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Milo is much better today - he is still not himself but has been playing with his toys and running around


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh good!! Maybe Milos is on the mend!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think he is! 

He's not sleeping as much as he did yesterday and is playing but still a little sad - not when food is around though!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad he's feeling better!!! I hope he continues to recover!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad Milo is feeling better!!:chili:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to hear that Milo is feeling better!!! I know that we all worry so much about our babies, and the fact that they can't tell us what's wrong makes it that much worse.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that Milo is doing better.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh good news!!! Yeah Milo!!!! xoxox


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad Milo is feeling better. I hope his sadness goes away too. I think I'd take him in for a check up anyway. Give that handsome boy a kiss for me. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...glad to her that milo is feeling better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad little Milo is feeling better:aktion033: give him hugs and kisses from awntie:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone - and thanks from Milo! :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla - just checking in on Milo and glad to see he's starting to behave more like Milo. We all have our days when we're a little off...human and fluff I believe. I think some extra treats might be what the doctor ordered. :innocent: (Milo told me to write that!:blush


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hey little man. I'm glad you are feeling better. Quit worrying your mommy like that!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So glad Milo is feeling better.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:happy dance:Rocky and I are so happy Milo is feeling better!!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh great Milo is on the mend. Max gets quiet when hes had a long adventure out, stress when I go out and he stays with DH. I find the malts need that time to say...just please leave me alone I want some peace and quiet.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Milo is back to normal!
He ran to greet me when I came home from college 

I am officially off now until Jan 10th - so Milo is wearing his Christmas hoodie - ITS CHRISTMS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So happy Milo is feeling better. Hope you and Milo have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so glad he's back to being Milo!! Enjoy your break!!


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

So happy for you and Milo :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Poor little Milo - I am sorry to see that he was under the weather - but, I am certainly glad to hear that he is up and about, and feeling like him ol' self again!


----------

